
Matchmaker, Matchmaker, Make Me a Spreadsheet - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/christian-rudder-dataclysm-okcupid/
======
kelukelugames
Ever since the last OKCupid post, I have become cynical. Is he generating all
of this news just to promote their upcoming book?

EDIT: I say this because I wished OKTrends had been more consistent in
publishing.

~~~
jacques_chester
Well, yes. That's how book promotion works. You pluck a few juicy tidbits out,
shop them around to the press, line up a few profile pieces and interviews and
off you go.

------
cel1ne
Regarding the two graphs: There might be a large selection bias involved. I
mean I do think it somehow resembles "reality", but who knows, maybe most 40
year-old men who are on okCupid are there BECAUSE they find 20 year-olds the
most attractive.

~~~
3rd3
That would be still an extreme skew, wouldn't it?

------
dctoedt
The bit about the two graphs --- plotting the ages of women versus the ages of
men who look best to them, and vice versa --- is a hoot.

[EDIT: It's funny because of the juxtaposition -- it shows that what (many)
women think about us men finds support in the OKCupid data.]

~~~
cheez
As a man, it's hilarious. However, if I was a woman, it would give me a
serious complex.

~~~
rjtavares
I showed my wife the graphs. She wasn't pleased.

